# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  Will steriods show up in just normal blood work?

## wannaBsuperman24

I have to get my blood work done soon to check my blood pressure and I was wondering if my dbol will show up in it? I know my blood pressure will be high but will it show up if there only doing blood work... Any help is greatly apperciated.

----------


## arnoldisking

liver enzymes will show up high you can say that you drank alot of alcohol 

if they dont look for riods they wont find them

----------


## tboney

> I have to get my blood work done soon to check my blood pressure and I was wondering if my dbol will show up in it? I know my blood pressure will be high but will it show up if there only doing blood work... Any help is greatly apperciated.


Listen bro if you are having serious issues with blood pressure then you need to stop your cycle or switch to a more friendly compound.

----------


## wannaBsuperman24

What would be a more friendly compound to switch to.... and would just normal supplements increase liver enzymes?

----------


## t-gunz

is its a dbol only cycle it will be a waste of time... take some test

----------


## BJJ

> liver enzymes will show up high you can say that you drank alot of alcohol 
> 
> if they dont look for riods they wont find them





> Listen bro if you are having serious issues with blood pressure then you need to stop your cycle or switch to a more friendly compound.


...x2

----------

